# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 7 )



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2017)

*What kinds of bench chisels do you use/own? Complete sets, cobbled together, mortising chisels...ect...*

Thanks to woodtickgreg for this weeks question.







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 12, 2017)

I want to say I own 4; 2 of which I acquired in a box of planes from Colin that still need handles in them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 12, 2017)

I use Stanley Fat Max bench chisels, Narex mortisers, one old rose handled Buck bros and a couple unnamed chisels.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 12, 2017)

I have an assortment- blue Maples- sorby- some stanley sweethearts and a few older- japanese- winchester and??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Feb 12, 2017)

Since I don't use chisels, I don't have any. I think my wife took my last one. God only knows what she does with it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 12, 2017)

I've got a set of some no-name plastic handled ones that do pretty good for me. I am not a hand tool person, don't use them often. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 12, 2017)

I asked the question because I have a hodge podge of them. Some are craftsmans that I bought when I was a kid, sharpened and they work ok. I have a few blue handled marples that are decent too, and some off brands and bucks that I beat the crap out of and don't really care about. I would love to find a score of some vintage stanley socket type chisels cheap that I could re handle and restore. And I really like @Brink mortising chisels, I have looked at that brand before. Next time I need to make a mortise I will probably buy a set of them. I do find that even my cheap craftsman and marples chisels work well if you flatten the backs and properly sharpen them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 12, 2017)

I've got a mish mosh of chisels, almost all quite old. Although with the sale of my mortising machine I'm planning to take some of the cash and buy a set of decent mortising chisels for the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 12, 2017)

I have some cheaper ones that I treated that way and it shows. I also have a set of Narex mortisers and, for Christmas, my wife got me a set of long Narex that run from 3 to 50. I also have a set of short Narex. The only problem with the long Narex is that the 26 didn't have a hanger/sheath on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 12, 2017)

I've got Stanley and Marples chisels. I need to polish the backs of them...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a set of Narex that I got for Christmas a couple years ago. I have seen complaints about them staying sharp but as has been suggested after a few sharpenings they do pretty well. They work great for what I need them for. I would like to use them more but this last year my wood working time has been VERY limited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 12, 2017)

I have some somewhere

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a set of Narex chisels, though they have yet to see enough use to have been sharpened more than a few times each so far. Do also have some cheapies of I can't remember origin - it's always nice to have at least one or two chisels around that you don't mind beating on, if need be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 12, 2017)

Have a few-- some _old _, but mostly cheap ones. Guess if I do more flatwork, might spring for a few more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 12, 2017)

I've got a variety of garage sale specials. Mostly used fer popping bark off turning blanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 12, 2017)

I have cheap crap. Need to get some decent ones. Has anyone else noticed that there seems to be a different question every week?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> Has anyone else noticed that there seems to be a different question every week?



I'm like a little kid....always asking questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

